# Domain mit Endung PS, aber woher?



## HPB (27. Juni 2004)

Ich möchte eine Domain mit der Endung .ps mieten (ist für die HP als ganzes Wort einprägsamer).
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die gewünschte Domain mieten kann?
Ich habe bspw mal bei  http://www.variomedia.de/  und anderen geschaut, aber dort ist die Endung .ps offensichtlich nicht erhältlich.
Auch google konnte mir mit "webhosting .ps" nicht weiterhelfen.
DANKE IM VORAUS,
PETER


----------



## ArneH (27. Juni 2004)

Hi HPB,

google zeigte mir http://www.nic.ps und http://www.101domain.com/whois-ps.php als Ergebnis an, wobei die Erste nicht zu funktionieren scheint.

Gruß ArneH


----------



## HPB (27. Juni 2004)

*hat leider nichts gebracht*

Danke für die Mühe, 
der erste Link  ist tatsächlich tot. Der 2. Link funktioniert zwar und der Anbieter kennt offensichtlich auch die Endung .ps. Wenn in der Liste der verfügbaren TLDs  ist .ps dann plötzlich doch nicht mehr dabei.

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------

